# hi guys im new here



## aluminum1988 (Dec 3, 2009)

hi guys im new here. i am kersten by the way


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome and what art do you practice?


----------



## morph4me (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello Kersten, welcome to MT


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, Welcome to MT! Great to have you here :ultracool


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning and welcome to Martial Talk! 

fyn


----------



## stickarts (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## wushuguy (Dec 4, 2009)

hi welcome to the forums.


----------

